
Matt Cutts answers the question: "Does Google consider SEO to be spam?" - acangiano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS75vhGO-kk
======
ajtaylor
The GoogleWebmasterHelp has some great videos on things you can do to help
improve your site rankings. They may be common knowledge to the folks here,
but I think they will be an great source of knowledge for non-technical
business owners.

